# Genetics for beginners?



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm looking at getting in to this hobby seriously but I'm not really sure where to start in terms of how to go about learning the genetics. Can anybody lend me a hand? Is there a beginners guide to genetics for mice somewhere? I've been unable to find anything.

I do have the beginnings of a healthier stock finally, so I'd like to start learning while I wait for my colony to grow a little stronger.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

finnmouse is a good place to lurn
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks a ton for the link! It's really useful!


----------

